# KDE 4: Maus und Tastatur werden "gefangen"

## sprittwicht

Seit einiger Zeit (KDE 4.3?) geht mir KDE mit dem unangenehmsten Bug auf den Sack, den ich je gesehen habe:

KDE friert mehr oder weniger komplett ein. Es hängt nicht, aber Tastatur und Maus werden von irgendeinem Element des Bildschirms "gefangen" genommen. Das kann entweder ein Programmfenster sein (gerade war's der Konqueror), oder ein Plasmoid auf dem Desktop (Folder View) oder schlicht und ergreifend die Taskleiste. Das jeweils "aktive" Element ist dann das einzige, das noch Tastatureingaben akzeptiert. Mausklicks werden irgendwie interpretiert: Bei der Taskleiste kann ich noch normal klicken, bei allem anderen scheint er in einem Dauer-linke-Maustaste-gedrückt-Modus zu sein, sprich ich kann Bereiche zum kopieren markieren aber nichts wirklich anklicken oder per Rechtsklick ein Kontextmenü aufmachen. Meist gelingt es dann noch per Strg-Alt-Entf den KDE-beenden-Dialog aufzumachen, der zwar keine Eingaben akzeptiert aber dann nach 30 Sekunden sein Werk verrichtet. Witzigerweise kann man während dieser Zeit, wenn die Fenster im Hintergrund schon "ausgeblurred" sind, dort mit der Maus lustig weiter Text markieren wie vorher, alles halt durch die Milchglasscheibe hindurch.

Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben finde ich KDE tatsächlich _unbenutzbar_, da in diesem Zustand jede ungespeicherte Arbeit am seidenen Faden hängt!

Hat noch jemand hier Erfahrungen mit diesem Bug gemacht und vielleicht ein Patentrezept dagegen? Gibt's bereits einen Eintrag im Gentoo-/KDE-Bugzilla, hatte mit meinen Suchbegriffen nichts direkt Passendes gefunden? Bei mir tritt der Bug anscheinend immer auf, wenn ich irgendeine Mausgeste auslöse, im Konqueror z.B. gerne Tab / Fenster schließen. Es treibt mich gelinde gesagt in den Wahnsinn, und das wo ich mich gerade einigermaßen an KDE 4 gewöhnt hatte (der KIO-Thumbnailer-Speicherfresser ist natürlich Nervfaktor Nr. 2, aber das mit den verschwindenden Maus- und Tastatureingaben schlägt dem Fass echt den Boden aus).

----------

## bas89

Es geht mir manchmal ähnlich, irgendwie verbuggt. Konkret kann ich manchmal nicht mehr klicken, manchmal nicht klicken und nichts mehr eingeben. Es hilft nur ein Killen von X.

Ich weiß nicht genau, es könnte an der „Mausgesten“-Option liegen, ich habe sie mal ausgeschaltet: Systemeinstellungen->Tastenkombinationen->Gesten den Haken rausnehmen.

Vielleicht hilft auch der Haken darüber, den Dienst (der evtl den Fehler provoziert) auszuschalten. Weiß aber nicht, welche Funktionalität dadurch verloren geht.

Bei dem Weg: Ja, das ist einer der nervenaufreibendsten Bugs die ich bisher hatte.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

>  Es treibt mich gelinde gesagt in den Wahnsinn, und das wo ich mich gerade einigermaßen an KDE 4 gewöhnt hatte (der KIO-Thumbnailer-Speicherfresser ist natürlich Nervfaktor Nr. 2, aber das mit den verschwindenden Maus- und Tastatureingaben schlägt dem Fass echt den Boden aus).

 Das sind ja schlimme Alpträume..  :Wink: 

Zu dem einfrierenden X (oder Teile davon)

Ich mag nicht so recht glauben das es an kde4 liegt.

Nutzt du da evtl. noch zusätzliches Eye-Candy Zeugs (Beryl Compiz oder ähnliches) ?

Ansonsten würde ich da eher Unstimmigkeiten Richtung X und/oder Grafik Treiber vermuten, hört sich ein wenig nach dem ATI Catalyst (fglrx) Treiber an?!

Zu dem KIO-Thumbnailer-Speicherfresser:

Ich denke du meinst https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203628 ?

Da sollte "media-video/kffmpegthumbnailer" eine gute Alternative sein. (funkt hier prima!)

----------

## sprittwicht

Bei mir läuft ein stinknormales KDE mit aktiviertem Compositing unter Nvidia (auf beiden betroffenen Rechnern).

An X glaub ich nicht so recht, da ich mich nach dem Abmelden wieder ganz normal in KDE anmelden kann, oder wird der X-Server dazwischen neugestartet?

@bas89: Nvidia oder Ati? Compositing in KDE eingeschaltet?

----------

## franzf

Irgend ein  fehlerhafter KWin-Effekt? Einfach mal Stück für Stück deaktivieren...

Ansonsten irgend eine miskonfigurierte Mouse-Geste?

Schonmal mit nem neuen ~/.kde angefangen?

Ich verwende hier keine Mausgesten, drum kann ich wenig dazu sagen.

----------

## bas89

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @bas89: Nvidia oder Ati? Compositing in KDE eingeschaltet?

 

Intel, Compositing aktiviert.

----------

## sprittwicht

Beide KDE-Installationen waren "clean", keine halbgaren 3.5-Updates des ~/.kde-Verzeichnisses. Große Effekte habe ich eigentlich nicht aktiviert, hm..

Ich werd's mal weiter beobachten, denke aber es hängt irgendwie mit den Gesten zusammen.

Falls sich hier noch mehr Leute mit dem Problem finden wär's schön wenn sie sich kurz melden, ob sie Mausgesten benutzen oder nicht.

----------

## bas89

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht genau, es könnte an der „Mausgesten“-Option liegen, ich habe sie mal ausgeschaltet: Systemeinstellungen->Tastenkombinationen->Gesten den Haken rausnehmen.

 

Seit ich den Haken rausnahm kam der Fehler nicht mehr. Falls das jemand bestätigen kann, würde ich einen Bug aufmachen.

https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=mouse+gestures

----------

## sprittwicht

Hm, also zumindest bei mir scheint die Ursache jetzt eindeutig.

Jedesmal wenn ich mit aktivierten Mausgesten in einem Programmfenster, das bei einfachem Rechtsklick ein Kontextmenü aufmacht, "zu lange" die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halte, friert der Desktop ein. Statt dem Kontextmenü erscheint gar nichts, Tastatureingaben nimmt das jeweilige Programm noch entgegen, mit der Maus lässt sich nur noch das Startmenü öffnen, darin aber wiederum nichts anklicken.

Kann das mal jemand bei sich überprüfen?

----------

## bas89

Ich kann dir das so bestätigen, daran liegt’s. Wenn du einen Bug aufmachst werde ich dir den bestätigen können.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich habe ja bei mir noch KDE 4.3 drauf, hat's schon jemand mit 4.4 getestet?

----------

## bas89

Jep, bei mir wars KDE 4.4.3.

----------

## sprittwicht

Bin gerade mehr oder weniger zufällig über den hier gestolpert, klingt zumindest sehr ähnlich:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173606

Wer mag kann ja mal voten...

----------

